# Canning Meat



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Everyone talks about how good this is so maybe I did something wrong because I am not a big fan. I did some chicken but thought it was dry and flaky, beef and venison had that rubbery taste I dont like in commercially canned stuff . Sausages ( with corn , tomatoe and beans) came out great.

Any one have any tips for a better product ?

I was raw packing, large pieces , maybe smaller pieces work better ?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Did you can it for the right times? 75 min pints and 90 min quarts. 

Beef and deer, I cube. Chicken, I have canned cubed and whole boneless breasts and thighs. I cold pack and put a 1/2" water in the jar before filling to help with air bubbles. I don't put salt in either.

I was afraid that my chicken would come out like commercial canned(dry) but that hasn't happened. 

I'm sorry that I'm not more help. :shrug:


----------



## cybergranny (Jun 23, 2012)

Same as Terri in WV. Texture may be different but not dry. I just did skinless, boneless thighs and they are fine. Did you experience boil out? Maybe a lot of your juice boiled out, plus the larger pieces made for an inferior product. Many people prefer to precook their meat with browning it (hot pack).


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

The first time I did chicken I picked every last bit of fat off. I didn't know if it would affect the lids ability to seal. It was pretty dry. Since then I've become lazy and pack it in fat and all and it is much better. Maybe your meat is too lean???


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've only done beef and pork, haven't tried the pork yet. The beef I cubed and cold packed with a bit of salt. Didn't add water just processed and it turn out very good. I use it in soups and stews.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Merks said:


> I've only done beef and pork, haven't tried the pork yet. The beef I cubed and cold packed with a bit of salt. Didn't add water just processed and it turn out very good. I use it in soups and stews.



No water? Was their enough juice from the beef to cover the meat?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I find my chicken is dry, too. Everything else comes out fine. I still put it up, as I'm the only one in the family that notices.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

When I can chicken.... I dress the chickens, pluck them, leaving the skin on. The majority of flavor comes from the skin and fat. I have two pressure canners.

I fill both pressure canners with the whole chickens and cover with water. I then pressure cook for 45 minutes.

After it cools down and is opened, I then discard the skin and bones. You don't have to pull meat off the bones much. It just falls off. 

I fill the jars with meat (discarding the skin), and then use the chicken stock to fill the jars. Then the remaining stock I have left gets poured into one pressure canner. The other canner gets cleaned up and ready to can.

There is a lot of extra chicken stock. I pour it up into jars. I usually have as many jars of just chicken stock as I do of chicken + stock.

I can them all. It comes out really good. I don't cut up the chicken or anything. I just put it in the jars as it falls off the bones. Well.. some of the breast meat may need to be pulled apart, but that's about it.

To me, there's nothing more bland and tasteless than chicken that is canned without stock and canned raw.

Other meats, I'll can raw. Sometimes, I'll just sear venison, but not always. Beef, always raw packed. Chicken is the only meat I cook first.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I cook my chicken first too. I boil them and pick the meat off the bones and fill the jars with chicken, then cover with the broth-- it turns out great. Sometimes I add chopped onions, carrots and celery to make chicken soup from the ball book.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

hummm....I always raw pack chicken...I think I try pre-cooking next time and see if I like that better.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

I will be canning chicken for the first time soon here, so this was a very timely thread. Lots of great tips, thanks all.

Paul, when you PC your chicken I was just wondering what pressure you do that at?

I was going to raw pack but I think you have convinced me to try hot pack.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

akaRach said:


> I will be canning chicken for the first time soon here, so this was a very timely thread. Lots of great tips, thanks all.
> 
> Paul, when you PC your chicken I was just wondering what pressure you do that at?
> 
> I was going to raw pack but I think you have convinced me to try hot pack.


10 pounds... I don't usually leave it in the full 45 minutes. I usually shut the fire off before that and then let it cool. The reason I pressure cook it, is that it cooks faster and the meat literally falls off the bone and you don't have as much "picking" of the meat as just cooking in a stock pot.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Another reason that I pressure cook the chicken first? It may not be true, but I am of the opinion that it may help to infuse the full flavor into the meat better than just boiling because you get it to a higher temp and it's under pressure.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have never cooked the chicken first. I was afraid that it would get over done and dry out.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I can both venison and chicken. Both are cooked/browned first and I pack them both with stock/broth. The only problem I have is keeping the meat from falling apart when I heat it up later.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We cook all our meats before canning and they're just fine. Sausage or hamburger gets browned in the fry pan first. With chicken or turkey we simmer those in our big water bath canner in a stock, then pick off the meat, throw away the bones and can the meat in the stock. Turns out great!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats good to know. I'll have to try it next time.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> No water? Was their enough juice from the beef to cover the meat?


No the jucie does not completely cover the meat. But it dosen't change the texter or taste. My canned beef comes out falling apart and full of flavor.

Dirttime Â» Dry-Canning Meat

This is what mine looks like when done. Not my site.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Merks said:


> No the jucie does not completely cover the meat. But it dosen't change the texter or taste. My canned beef comes out falling apart and full of flavor.
> 
> Dirttime Â» Dry-Canning Meat
> 
> This is what mine looks like when done. Not my site.


Interesting. I may try that next time. I was taught that if the meat wasn't covered with liquid it would dry out. I've never done patties either. Anyone know how they come out?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can raw chicken bone-in.

The white meat has the skin removed and the dark meat has the skin on. Jars are filled half way with water.

Quarts: 90 minutes @ 10 lb.

Lot of good flavor in dem bones, makes their own stock.

Chicken is not dry


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses! I will try a few ( or all ) of the recomendations.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> Interesting. I may try that next time. I was taught that if the meat wasn't covered with liquid it would dry out. I've never done patties either. Anyone know how they come out?


So far the meat has not dried out and I still have a few jars that are a bit over a year old. The meat that is not covered can look a bit discolored but tastes just fine. I haven't tried the patties but plan to soon.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Merks said:


> So far the meat has not dried out and I still have a few jars that are a bit over a year old. The meat that is not covered can look a bit discolored but tastes just fine. I haven't tried the patties but plan to soon.


Thanks.


----------

